# 99 cent sale! The Second Coming - a dark, epic fantasy



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all!

I just released my debut novel last month (e-book). It's dark fiction, and not really for those that are sensitive about their religious beliefs.










Here's a quick blurb on the book:

Five hundred years have passed since the Earth shifted on its axis - a catastrophic event that wiped out civilization and released the powers of the dead back to Earth. With technology long abandoned, a dark age has shrouded our world once more. Travel to a future of blood sacrifice, demons, witchcraft, and an immoral God that has returned to reclaim his former dominion.

"Beautifully written, dark and eerie vision of an apocalyptic future." 
- Margaret Weis, New York Times Bestselling Author

"David H. Burton is a dark new talent in the genre. This one will make you leave the lights on for a week!" 
- USA Today Bestseller, Cathy Clamp

Book trailer on YouTube:





Feel free to visit me on the web at:
http://davidhburton.com

Cheers!
David


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Good luck with your novel, think I'll grab it off Smashwords, it sounds interesting


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, David!

I've merged your latest thread with your prior thread about your book, and have changed the thread title to reflect the newest thread. We request that authors have only one thread per book; it makes it easier for your fans to follow you. You might want to bookmark the thread so that you can find it easily for updates. You can change the thread title to reflect the latest news by going to your first post in it and clicking on "modify." Be sure to read the "fine print" below including the Forum Decorum if you haven't had a chance yet.

We also invite you to have your book cover as your avatar and to include your website, etc in your signature. If you need any help in doing any of this, let us know. I've added the KB image link to your prior posts.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Betsy you're wonderful! I had trouble finding my previous post and thought it was deleted (maybe I posted in the wrong place). Thank you very much!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem!  You can always bookmark it, OR, click on your username on the left of any message (or PROFILE at the top of each page) to go to your profile, scroll down to "show last posts" and click on that to see your prior posts.  (This works better if you have not so many posts, not so well with my 12500+  )

Betsy


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Got it!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love your book trailer, especially the way the music gets faster and scarier.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks, ldenglish! Enjoy!! 

LCEvans, glad you enjoyed the trailer. I was going for creepy. Hope I pulled it off.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Just a little bump to let people know I've been getting some great 5 star reviews at Amazon and Smashwords.
It's currently in the Top 10 bestsellers at Smashwords (and it's the #1 Fantasy Bestseller) and I'm in the Top 10 Atheism books at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158554011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_5_last

Still only $1.99!!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

As of this last weekend, it's now available on the iPad, both in the native ibookstore as well as through the Kindle app for iPad.

Also, I'm still getting some great reviews on this so I encourage folks to test drive a sample. You just never know what great reads you might find by just trying a sample! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037HOR1Q


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks interesting! Just downloaded it.  Thanks!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you! I hope you like it!! Did you try the sample first?


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Nope.  Just figured it was cheap so I would take a chance!  There are a number of books ahead of it on my reading list, though, so it will be a while.  Anything disturbing to religious fanatics is likely to be something I will like.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL! Excellent!!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm currently in the running for a group read discussion over at Goodreads for anyone that is interested. If you're on Goodreads and want to participate or vote:

http://www.goodreads.com/poll/show/32871-fbc-self-nominated-authors-poll-for-june-july-2010

Cheers!
David


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Good news! The Second Coming was chosen over at The Fantasy Book Club (at Goodreads) for the July group discussion!!

Feel free to come join us!

You can add me on Goodreads here:
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2325806-astra?utm_source=email_widget

The group is located here:
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/10915.Fantasy_Book_Club

The Second Coming is available on Kindle here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037HOR1Q

Cheers!
David


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent news, David. But I would just offer the friendly reminder that we request you not bump your thread more often than once per week.

Thanks for understanding,

Ann
Book Bazaar moderator

Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Ann! I had just checked with Betsy before posting and she had indicated it was ok to post here. Maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

David--

not your fault; I was thinking you were asking me if it was all right to post the Goodreads club here in your thread, not that you were asking if you could post earlier than a week! Mea culpa.

To refresh all of our memories, here is what the Forum Decorum says about posting to your thread:


> You are welcome to keep your thread "lively" by posting information about your book (reviews, author interviews, etc.) - but do not do so more than once per week. Of course, you can always reply to comments from others in the thread.


We'll chalk this one up to experience for all of us! Congratulations on the Goodreads club!

Betsy


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I feel like such a noob. Sorry about the confusion with this.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

The price is going up to 2.99 on this at the end of the week, so get it now while it's still 1.99.

Also, I'm running a giveaway over at The Cajun Book Lady for 5 free ebooks!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

This was interesting. People that bought my book on Amazon also bought books by Scott Nicholson, David McAfee, Imogen Rose, David Dalglish, JA Konrath (and Jack Kilborn), J.L. Penn, and Neil Gaiman.

I think we're all in good company.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure how worthy I am to be on that list.

David Dalglish


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I feel pretty privileged actually.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

davidhburton said:


> This was interesting. People that bought my book on Amazon also bought books by Scott Nicholson, David McAfee, Imogen Rose, David Dalglish, JA Konrath (and Jack Kilborn), J.L. Penn, and Neil Gaiman.
> 
> I think we're all in good company.


Wow. Really? How did I get in there?

Reading the sample of Second Coming on my iPod. So far I like.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks!! Hope you like it!!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm sure I will. I already do, in fact. What I don't like is reading on my iPod.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

My book is up for a June read/July discussion at Goodreads.com starting next week at http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/10915.Fantasy_Book_Club

If you've read the book, feel free to come join us. If you are on goodreads and you think you might be interested you can find the book both at Smashwords and Amazon. 

Cheers!
David


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

You write so beautifully about such a dark world.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Aw, thanks!! I'm looking forward to discussing it!!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I just want to say that I am 8 chapters into this and Ho-Lee CRAP is it good!

Amazing writing, David. Gorgeous and detailed without being boggy.

To me, the most interesting character so far is Friar John. I want to know what he knows! Grr!

Anyway, awesome read so far.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks!! Glad you're enjoying it!! He's also one of my favorite characters.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes. I am enjoying this too, David, a very rich experience!

Scott


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

scottnicholson said:


> Yes. I am enjoying this too, David, a very rich experience!
> 
> Scott


Your book is next on my list, Scott.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Just wanted to share the great review and interview for The Second Coming at Apex Book Company. 

http://www.apexbookcompany.com/blog/2010/06/the-second-coming/

Cheers!
David


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome review, David. Very nice. THE SECOND COMING is awesome.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you, sir! 

I really enjoyed doing the interview and I'm very flattered by Jennifer's comments. She's quite the writer herself.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

The Goodreads discussion of The Second Coming is starting soon!!

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/10915.Fantasy_Book_Club


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Three announcements:

1. The Goodreads discussion for The Second Coming is on now! Come join us!! http://www.goodreads.com/topic/group_folder/43755?group_id=10915
2. I have my day in the Indie Spotlight over at the Indie Books Blog! Go check it out! http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/
3. My book is 50% off at Smashwords with the coupon SWS50! http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9326

Cheers!
David


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, The Second Coming finally reared its head at Kobo. And since I forgot to mention that it's at Amazon UK before I guess I should mention that too! 

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Coming-Words-Prophecy/dp/B0037HOR1Q/

Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Second-Coming/book-sXwVzrGjNEyRg11bBSSoZQ/page1.html


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Want to see your name in a book? 

For the next 5 days I’m giving away one copy per day of the ebook The Second Coming!

This is a “personalized” version where I substitute in the name of the winner with one of the minor characters!

Just leave a comment at davidhburton.com in the 5 Day Giveaway post. The winner will be announced at the end of each day at 9:00pm Eastern.

Good luck!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Dropped the price on this to $0.99 for the holidays! Enjoy!!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

5 ebook giveaway of The Second Coming over at Forbidden Reviews!! http://www.forbiddenreviews.com/2011/02/giveaway.html


----------



## Debra Burroughs (Feb 17, 2011)

You mentioned in December you were dropping the prices for the holidays.  Did you see an increase in sales from that?


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I did, but more so with my kids' book. Sales have slowed quite a bit for this month.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Read An E-Book Week price for The Second Coming is 50% off with code: RAE50.

Happy Reading everyone!!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Thought I'd drop the price on this for a couple of weeks.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Little bump....


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Got a wonderful review on this today!

http://papyrus.calebblake.net/2011/09/07/the-second-coming-by-david-h-burton/


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Having a 99 cent sale this week!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

LOL Isn't it always the way? You buy something and the next month it's on sale. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------

